# What is the average body muscle percentage for a teen, female?



## Just_somebody (Feb 11, 2011)

*
*

*For a 19 year old female, 5''5, 63.5 kg?*

*
*

I've just had a measurement done and it was ridiculously high, using them handheld machines.

My muscle percentage was 68.6 % and the fat percentage was 27 % which is in the middle of the healthy range.

But why is my muscle mass so high?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

Because if you didn't have muscles you'd be a flabby pile of bones on the floor.

Like an octopus....but boney


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

ALR said:


> Like an octopus....but boney


..so not like an octopus then :whistling:

:lol:

IF we didnt have muscle and conective tissue, you couldnt move. you would just be skin and bone!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Just_somebody said:


> *
> *
> 
> *For a 19 year old female, 5''5, 63.5 kg?*
> ...


Get a pair of calipers and do it properly with the 5 or 7 point measurments system.

Rep


----------



## Just_somebody (Feb 11, 2011)

yeah but is that like the average or something?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Can't be right, otherwise your bones and everything else would only be 4.4% lol!

What do you look like in the mirror, are you happy with the way you look?


----------



## Just_somebody (Feb 11, 2011)

well i used to do weights and that kinda thing and do carry a good amount of bicep and lower leg muscle. I'm happy the way i look, i mean i know i'm not fat but would like to be more skinnier.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Well I really wouldn't worry about the amount of muscle you have. To be honest I've never heard of any one having their muscle mass measured. Where did you get it done?


----------



## Just_somebody (Feb 11, 2011)

Its quite easy actually, you need one of those body composition monitors, they are like handheld device like things. Then they measure your body fat % and body muscle % i think thats a bit different compared to mass.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Just_somebody said:


> Its quite easy actually, you need one of those body composition monitors, they are like handheld device like things. Then they measure your body fat % and body muscle % i think thats a bit different compared to mass.


Sorry but In not buying it.

How can a hand held machine posibly tell how much BF you have .these things dont know if you are a bb or not and only go by weight and height.

its bollocks IMO

Rep


----------

